# A couple of cool things!



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Thought I would share.

1. Nuforce "Icon" Desktop system
http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/index.php?topic=49235.0

2. Wadia Ipod dock. The first dock to offer digital out!
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...l-to-debut-itransport-digital-ipod-dock/12256

3. Squeezebox Duet
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/wireless_music_systems/devices/3817&cl=us,en


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Those items are cool but quite expensive.


----------

